# Tutorials gesucht Corel Draw 10



## Morillo (5. Februar 2003)

Da ich ein Praktikum mache brauche ich unbedingt ein gutes Tutorials von Corel Draw 10 . Ich finde keins... ich dreh noch durch.


----------



## möp (5. Februar 2003)

was suchst du im speziellen?
arbeite schon langen in corel und muss sagen - das es sich nahezu von selbst erkärt - einfach mal ausprobieren, der comp explodiert schon nich

cu
möp


----------



## Morillo (5. Februar 2003)

nö driekt nich... vielleicht sehe ich ja was...


----------



## humpen (10. Februar 2003)

ich krieg noch nich ma corel 9 nich gebacken... sind die überhaupt gut die dinger?


----------



## Morillo (10. Februar 2003)

manche finden Corel ******e nur ich finde es klasse... na ja . jedem das seine . Ich schwöre auf das programm... ich hasse dafür ds freehand wie die pest


----------



## humpen (10. Februar 2003)

siehst du, die kenn ich nich mal... bin nicht sehr bewandert in dem gebiet


----------



## Morillo (10. Februar 2003)

mit was arbeitest du ?


----------



## möp (11. Februar 2003)

bei corel schöre ich auf jedenfall auf die zwischenablage - da geht alles rein und alles raus, die arbeitet mit anderen programgruppen besser usammen, als die programme in ihren gruppen untereinander...

das einzige was nervt ist, das es zu groß ist und häufig abstürzt


----------



## humpen (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Morillo _
> *mit was arbeitest du ? *



also ich hab halt gar keine digi-cam und sowas, ich mach nur so n fanart-kram mit irgendwelchen stars, und da hab ich bisher nur picture it 2001, war auf dem pc drauf und find ich nich so toll... ansonsten hab ich noch corel 9 (wie gesagt) und jasc paint shop pro 7, freunden abgekauft.


----------

